# LFTB 4/26



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Little breezy this morning but I'm setup and ready.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm in. Waiting for turkey noises. Quiet here except for the wind and geese.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## homer666 (Jul 20, 2018)

Quiet here as well. No wind and frosty. 
No gobbling yet but ducks are out.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Lots of action here early. They’re down and quiet now. Still have one gobbling in the distance.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

All quiet here.
Nice morning otherwise.
Good luck all
Edit: I almost forgot the best part, the barrel fell off my 870 on the walk in. Luckily the nut was right there.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

had gobbling in multiple directions early, got a look at one 200 yds out and seemed lonely. Gave a few yelps turn around and 2 hens are coming in . They walk right past me and into the field on front of me, then the tom comes in the field looking my way well by now the hens are 100 yds out between me and him. He's headed at me then sees them and bye bye c ya later. Saw some other Toms too, nothings been gobbling the last hour.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Had a group 200 yards out with at least 2 strutting Toms that I could see. They had plenty of hens and couldn’t peel anyone off. I have a group maybe 100 yards behind me that according to my old man who is about 50 yards to my right has 2 gobblers.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Birds lit it up this morning on the roost, gobbled 50+ times in 20 mins. Had 3 toms slip in quiet, they were at 45 but didn’t offer my son a shot. They didn’t want to move any further and eventually rejoined the dominant bird and his hens: they all walked across the road into different properties.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Landowner texted me to let me know there were 4 gobblers at the bird feeder.
Just rubbing it in.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Good luck to everyone 
I stayed in bed and dry...woke up to blowing rain at 430
Good day to be in the garage and dry!!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Took me 3 1/2 hours to call in this jake. He came in quiet.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

No gobbles today, think they were killed. Had a hen just about in our lap got a big smile outa the boy. Maybe next week some toms will move in.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've seen one hen...........


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Had a gobbler going off good all morning until he jumped down. Then not a peep. Single hen walked through around 8. Then 4 more hens around 9. Blind called every 30-45min. Gobbler finally showed up from same area as the hens. Got his attention with some calling. Gobbled 3x for me but wouldn’t come any closer than 80yds. He just refused to cross a little field furrow/ditch. Bugger. He ended up following those 4 hens that lead him away to safety. Back to work tomorrow. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## CWesZ71 (Dec 21, 2010)

Did a spot & stalk on this guy today. Used a ridge between two fields we hunt to close the distance and wait for him to split off from his girlfriend. With the wind and ridge I was able to sneak up on him and shoot him at about 20 yards. 1 inch spurs, 10 inch beard. Shot him around 1:00.

Keep at them everyone, and best of luck the rest of this season!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Good morning. Within 60 yards of 2 very good gobblers. Did a little crawling to get in that close with unresponsive birds. But that was the plan so it was almost successful. You may think I'm crazy but I always have a plan.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Evening sit, nice end to a beautiful day...










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

CWesZ71 said:


> View attachment 523947
> 
> 
> Did a spot & stalk on this guy today. Used a ridge between two fields we hunt to close the distance and wait for him to split off from his girlfriend. With the wind and ridge I was able to sneak up on him and shoot him at about 20 yards. 1 inch spurs, 10 inch beard. Shot him around 1:00.
> ...


Good job. Nice bird. Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Saw quite a few birds this afternoon. Passed up 2 Jake's and had 2 nice Tom's that just wouldn't leave their hens.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm not even going to tell you guys how many birds I saw today, cause I'm not sure I believe it myself. Crazy frustrating day, I'll leave it at that. I did see where 4 toms went up to roost & they didn't have a hen with them. From 3:30 - 7:45 in a corn stubble field just walking & scratching like they were hens. I'll be back in there to see if they have a different attitude in the am. 
Weird day for sure.


----------



## Drydropper (Nov 24, 2018)

First time posting on here but anyways I got my first turkey today. Called him and another Tom in with about 15 minutes left!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## homer666 (Jul 20, 2018)

Congratulations on the birds guys. All I saw were deer,ducks,geese and cranes. One line gobble.


----------

